# 10G tank fish setup?



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Just got a new 10 gallon tank. I know there is another thread about a 10 G setup but my question is this, would a red tailed shark be ok in a 10 gallon community tank? Are all balas recommended for larger tanks? Does anyone know where I could look into getting a ruby shark? I saw they are one of the more peaceful sharks and only grow to 6 inches. Or do you guys say no sharks for a 10 gallon? thanks


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

No, the sharks get very big and need like a 75-100 gallon tank. Bala Sharks get big.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Even the ruby sharks need that big of a tank? I read they're only supposed to get up to 6 inches long. Any info bout the red tail or rubies? I know the Red Tails are aggressive but I've also been told they can survive in a community tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

A fish 6 inches long is too big for a 10 gallon. I don't think there are any sharks that you can put in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

stealth said:


> Even the ruby sharks need that big of a tank? I read they're only supposed to get up to 6 inches long. Any info bout the red tail or rubies? I know the Red Tails are aggressive but I've also been told they can survive in a community tank.


a fish of 6 inches...especially one that is as active as a shark...should be kept in a 30 gallon or larger.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Make that 55 gallons. 6 inches is a larger fish. There are larger that that, obviously, but many types (balas for instance), perfer their own kind. Most "sharks" (they are not really sharks), either school together or don't like many other fish with them and they all need lots of swimming space.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry my bad I was visualizing 6 inches as much smaller than it was my bad. But all of the pet stores say you can't have more than 5 fish in a 10 gallon tank. Is this really true I mean c'mon 5 tetras for a 10 gallon tank and thats it?


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I have a rianbow shark in a community 10 gallon and he does fine no stress has been in the tank since my big gurami died.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

A general rule but one that isn't that precise is 1 inch of fish to a gallon of water. Problem with this is it's only good to use that rule with little fish(like an oscar gets 12"-14" but you couldn't keep them in a 15g). So yeah some of the smaller tetras like neons you could surely keep a school of five, and you could put another fish or two in there also if you take good care of your tank. I think five neon tetras and a dwarf gourami or betta would go fine. Some fish might be small but are too active for a small tank like swordtails. All sharks are to big and to active for under 30g-55g and balas get I think from 10"-14" long and they need to school. I have a 10g and have 3 platies a betta and I'm getting three guppies in the mail on Tuesday but by Christmas their being moved to a 20g. Good fish for a 10g are: danios, white clouds, smaller tetras, dwarf gouramis, betta, endlers, platies, guppies there is more but that's all I can think of right off my head right now, but go to www.liveaquaria.com and you can see alot of fish that are widely availiable in local pet stores and they'll have good info and say the minmum tank size water parameters and what gets along with them etc. A great place to get simple info when trying to decide what you want when you have no idea. On a good bit of fish they over rate their minumum tank size but most is right like guppies they say 20g min but many show breeders keep them in 5g or 10g. I like small tanks so don't get discouraged on not enough fish availiable for that size because there is you just gotta look. :roll:


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Dustin. You helped out alot with you info. I was going to order some fish from that site, but I saw the shipping price and the minimum order which made me decide just to go to the local places around town. Maybe I'll be upgrading to a bigger tank sooner that I thought since there are some restrictions to some of the fish I'm interested in.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That inch per gallon rule or whatever it is is really screwey, like already stated.

It all depends on it territory size requirements, activity, size, eating habits, and other things like that. 

All "sharks' are very active and like the swim very fast back and forth. I agree with the 55 gallon for a red tail, smaller than that and all it'll do is sit there and attack any other fish you have.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

The only reason I questioned the inch per gallon thing and the shark thing is that they have so many fish in the aquariums at the stores so how can they stand there and tell me they need bigger tanks. Especially when there in small tanks and with others of the same species that the tag says they should b kept singly. Oh well I guess I'll just have to save up for a while and maintain my current 10 gallon tank and then move to a larger one when I find a good deal on one.


----------



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

The overstocked tanks in the fish stores are very heavily filtered and the fish are not kept there long enough to get territorial about the tank. Also, most fish store fish are juveniles. Young fish can handle others of their own breed who will not tolerate them as adults. Fish stores also have a fairly high death rate compared to what a hobbyist would tolerate in his aquarium.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah most places on the net are quite expensive for shipping, but liveaquaria is really the same quality fish as most LFS's. Sometimes on aquabid.com and even ebay.com you can find good deals and good shipping prices. I just ordered a trio of guppies from guppyalternative.com . His guppies are pretty nice looking and he doesn't jack you around for shipping. He also has fish on sale that are his last few so he's trying to get rid of them easily. I bought the half-black AOC guppy trio on thursday(on the specials page-though it don't say sold yet) for $20 and shipping was 19.50(express w/heat pack). Now alot of these guppies are show quality & rare so for someone like me he has pretty good prices because I don't want to go to shows and stuff, but I would like somethin that is different more rare and beautiful than what the LFS can offer. Some guppy breeders sale their trios for up to $50 but his vary and he has the specials page with great deals. Also he gaurantees live delivery if your close to him and it's not to cold by priority which is like 7 bucks for a trio. If you like guppies but don't want a common lookin fish than check Frank's fish out on guppyalternative.com. Tell me what you think if you go to his site. I'll tell ya'll how kine are when I get them in, I'm thinking it will be Tuesday but he hasn't said when he's shipping 'em yet I ordered them on like Thursday night so that's why.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok I think I have a pretty good idea of what fish I'm getting. I have plants that gonna get and I also have a house decor with a water wheel on it that works as an aerator. Do you guys suggest an Air Flow Adjuster? Would the adjust regulate how much aeration action that would be happening? I'm just afraid that the bubbling may be too much for some of the fish and I'm looking for a way to bring it down a little bit and I'm not sure if the adjuster will do that or not.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes an adjuster would bring the sir down if you feel it's too strong.


----------

